# Quarter Horse body types



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

they come in all different shapes, colours and sizes, i think mainly due to selective breeding though. but i only really know of quarter horses and quarter ponies, i dont know much about qhs, im from the uk. i have been to canda though and riden a qh, she was 15.1hh.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

What I'm familiar with are the foundation type (bulldog style), racing type (very TBish), and the tall type (above 15.2h). I think other body types combine those basic ones.

Bobo, as an example, is a variation of the foundation style. He is 14.3h, ~1,200 pounds but with prominent, rather then muttonish, withers.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I don't believe AQHA recognizes different types per se.
Like iride said, there is the foundation type, which can also have a foundation registry. They are the typical QH build, very bulldoggy and muscular. And apprendix Quarter Horeses, which are first generation QH/TB. Those are the only AQHA recognized types. But it breaks down to stock and racing types.

Most horses that are used for pleasure riding and showing (english or western) are a mix of the two. With the exception of halter horses, which most prefer a stock type. 

If you're asking about color, AQHA recocgnizes almost every color (more recently cremello) but only allows white on the legs and face, any more than that and the horse is unable to be registered.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would have to say two types as well...the foundation QH and Appendix QH


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Foundation > Others.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

you have your appendix you have your QH and then you have your quarab. yes quarab is a bread. 

*Quarab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
International QuaRab Horse Association - I.Q.H.A. - Welcome 
*


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

does it go better with ham or turkey?


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

shmurmer4 said:


> does it go better with ham or turkey?




HA HA F my spelling lol. I was typing to fast, lol grrr, and now it wont let me edit it. o well. 

what type/brand of ham or turkey??? :lol::lol:


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

jessetjames said:


> you have your appendix you have your QH and then you have your quarab. yes quarab is a bread.
> 
> *Quarab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> International QuaRab Horse Association - I.Q.H.A. - Welcome
> *



But a Quarab is not recognized by Quarter Horse associations as a type.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

jessetjames said:


> you have your appendix you have your QH and then you have your quarab. yes quarab is a bread.
> 
> *Quarab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> *International QuaRab Horse Association - I.Q.H.A. - Welcome *


Quarabs, in my book, are still, like many of the designer dog breeds, a "grade" horse...given a 'fancy name'. My horse is a Quarter\Arab, but I do not consider him a Quarab, I call him a QH cross, or Arab Cross... JMHO... You get alot of variation in crossbred horses, so unless they are the result of generations of breeding, and not just 1-3rd generation breds, I do not think they should have a breed name given to them quite yet.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Quarabs, in my book, are still, like many of the designer dog breeds, a "grade" horse...given a 'fancy name'. My horse is a Quarter\Arab, but I do not consider him a Quarab, I call him a QH cross, or Arab Cross... JMHO... You get alot of variation in crossbred horses, so unless they are the result of generations of breeding, and not just 1-3rd generation breds, I do not think they should have a breed name given to them quite yet.


True that. Because then u could say qumorgen ect ect lol. 

I also have a qtr/arab


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

As many people have said pure bred QHs and Appendix QHs are the only ones that can be registered with AQHA. The appendix QHs usually have a X in the front of there registrarion number as well as yellow registration papers. A QH can have one parent an appendix and another a TB and it still can be registered with AQHA so the horse doesnt have to be 50/50 to be registered.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

duchess is a foundtaion bred QH and she is 15.3 and 1,200 pounds and is a bulldog in her build. SHe is a hefty girl.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Quarabs, in my book, are still, like many of the designer dog breeds, a "grade" horse...given a 'fancy name'. My horse is a Quarter\Arab, but I do not consider him a Quarab, I call him a QH cross, or Arab Cross... JMHO... You get alot of variation in crossbred horses, so unless they are the result of generations of breeding, and not just 1-3rd generation breds, I do not think they should have a breed name given to them quite yet.


Here, here! I have no issues using the "designer" names, often mostly because it's an easier time saying "Quarab" as opposed to "Quarter Horse cross Arab" but I AM getting annoyed at all these crossbreeds who have to have their own registry. It annoys me mostly because people don't seem to have any pride in crossbreeds anymore, so rather then admiting they own a crossbreed, they have to not only invent a name for it, but also an entire registry just so they can tack on "registered" in front of the dang breed.

I mean, we already HAVE a Half-Arabian registry, so why on earth does every single Arab cross suddenly need it's own registry?

Haha, sorry, I totally diverted from Quarter Horses there, just wanted to throw in my two cents!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> If you're asking about color, AQHA recocgnizes almost every color (more recently cremello) but only allows white on the legs and face, any more than that and the horse is unable to be registered. _

AQHA changed their white restrictions a few years ago-- now horses from registered parentage can be registered AQHA no matter what type of white markings they have or where those markings occur. 

_>>>>> The appendix QHs usually have a X in the front of there registrarion number as well as yellow registration papers. A QH can have one parent an appendix and another a TB and it still can be registered with AQHA so the horse doesnt have to be 50/50 to be registered. _

Appendix registered QHs do always have the X prefix and a different colored registration certificate. However, you cannot register a foal from an Appendix QH x Thoroughbred with AQHA-- Appendix QHs must be bred to a fully regular papered AQHA mate for the foal to be AQHA eligible.

HOWEVER- an Appendix registered QH can be advanced to full/regular AQHA registration after earning a Register of Merit (ROM).... THEN, once issued the regular white registration cert. without the X prefix, that horse could be bred back out to a TB for an AQHA eligible foal.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

both my previous quarterhorse and current quarterhorse were regestered and they looked about the same in terms of body type. my old one was a bay though and cutters odviously a palomino. i liked someones discription of "bulldog" look. haha it suits them


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

oh and i forgot--both cutter and my old one, dell were 15.1 hh and about 1000 pounds.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Eastowest said:


> _>>>>> The appendix QHs usually have a X in the front of there registrarion number as well as yellow registration papers. A QH can have one parent an appendix and another a TB and it still can be registered with AQHA so the horse doesnt have to be 50/50 to be registered. _
> 
> Appendix registered QHs do always have the X prefix and a different colored registration certificate. However, you cannot register a foal from an Appendix QH x Thoroughbred with AQHA-- Appendix QHs must be bred to a fully regular papered AQHA mate for the foal to be AQHA eligible.
> 
> HOWEVER- an Appendix registered QH can be advanced to full/regular AQHA registration after earning a Register of Merit (ROM).... THEN, once issued the regular white registration cert. without the X prefix, that horse could be bred back out to a TB for an AQHA eligible foal.


 
What I was gonna say...well said.  I just learned about this recently when I got an appendix quarter. Unless the appendix has "earned" its place in the permanent stud book through multiple means, it cannot have a foal registered with the AQHA unless it's by a full AQHA parent. My mare is only 1/4 thoroughbred and can only be bred to an AQHA if I want the foal to be registered.

Maybe pictures of the types would help?

Like I said, my mare is 1/4 thoroughbred and 3/4 quarter. I will post a pic of her (sorry I don't have better! lol, please ignore the fact that she's out of shape and has fly spray marks all over her coat :-|). Maybe someone could post an appendix that is 1/2 thoroughbred, and one that is foundation bred? Just a thought...


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

well we have 3 QH's and one of them is appendix (prominent withers, a bit more lanky), about 16 or so hands, one is very bulldoggy about 15 hands, and one is inbetween he's thick but not huge and I think he's the shortest but still a good 15hh.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a few links that define the body types of Quarter Horses

Quarter Horses
American Quarter Horse Breed Facts
Knowledge on Quarter Horses


----------



## SDGold (Aug 20, 2009)

like sadi before the only types reconized by AQHA is QH and appendix QH, so officialy no other types but they are bred for different features for different disaplnes for example the dfference in a halter horse V.S. a H/J AQHA bred for diferent things make them look different

many people think Appendix is just breeding a full TB with a full QH. heck one of my mares is only 12.5% QH and still registered AQHA


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quarabs I believe are recognized by the Arabian horse association. I know that they have classes specifically for Registered Half-Arabs. I am sure that there are specific crosses that are acceptable.

I think the OP is asking more about conformation, as in for discipline. As someone said, there are MANY sizes and shapes of QH's.

Reiners and speed eventers are short and compact and look more like the foundation QH's, there are ranch horses that have a different look, cutters and ropers have a different look, so do english and western pleasure. If you ever go to a QH barn you can pretty much geuss the horses discipline by it's size and shape. What might be fun is to do a QH thread where people post their horse and explain the disciple. It would be pretty intersting to see all the different looks...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My 8 yr old QH Red is a Dash For Cash Grandson. I just did some percentages on TB in his bloodlines. Red is 1/2 TB even though his grandparents are all registered QH. Several of his great grandparents are Thoroughbreds. Red looks like an appendix horse. He has lots of TB looks - his head is much longer than my other short stocky 93% Foundation Bred QH Sarge. Red looks like what he is - a racing horse. Sarge looks like what he was bred for - working cows. Sarge is a Colonel Freckles grandson on the top and San Peppy bred on the bottom. 

They are both terrific horses but they couldn't be more different in body type even though they are both registered QH's.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> If you're asking about color, AQHA recocgnizes almost every color (more recently cremello) but only allows white on the legs and face, any more than that and the horse is unable to be registered.


 
AQHA recently repealed thier "white rule" so any horse with two AQHA registered parents may be registered with AQHA. Even if the horse looks like a paint it is still eligible.


----------



## PrettyBlueOverYou (Sep 27, 2009)

Eastowest,, Im confused, an appendixs foal can't be registered? Or just when it breeds to a TB?
My horse is a registered appendix QH and both her parents are appendixs though im not sure if her dam is registered. 
Im not saying your wrong, just looking for clarification 
Heres her pedigree
Pretty Blue Over You Quarter Horse

Heres a pic, though im not sure if she looks like the average appendix.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

My QH is a foundation/tall type. He's 16.1+ and VERY thick (he needs a 54" english girth when he's fit) but he's not registered with AQHA as far as I know...


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

PrettyBlueOverYou, gorgeous horse, first of all...

Anyways, I was under the impression that if you wanted to register the foal of an appendix, one parent had to be full AQH. But, lol, now I'm confused...

Because according to the pedigree, your horse is the offspring of two appendix QH's.

I would like to know about this personally as well, because my mare is an appendix, but only one of her grandparents is a thoroughbred...

Lota Peppy Leona Quarter Horse

Well, I THINK that's true, anyways...I can't find anything on Ritz Alot, although on my horse's registration Ritz Alot DOES have a registration number...and there's no "X" in front of it to indicate she's a thoroughbred...

LoL, you start to think you understand something...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

the X in front indicates that the horse is an appendix. 2 appendix's will make an appendix. You can have a horse that EARNS a full QH ranking and then the x drops from teh paper....

If it's a TB I think it says.. TB doesnt it? or like tb....?

PS - RITZ ALOTQH SORREL MARE 01/01/1970


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

You found her!! LoL, how?

yeah, on Belle's papers, her "grandpa" is a TB and it says "TB" and also has a "T" in front of the registration number.

So you CAN register the cross of two appendix horses as appendix? I'm not breeding Belle, just curious. I love the look of appendix QH's, and so far from what little I've gotten to know of Belle, I love her temperament and sense.

LoL, there's just something about that "splash" of thoroughbred thrown in there, IMO.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The splash of TB is what is "in style" these days! I went to the AQHA website and went into the members area and looked her up!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

LoL, uh oh...I tend to be wary of things "in style." Are people breeding too much thoroughbred back in, in your opinion? 

Also, were you able to get any lineage on Ritz? On AllBreed, it only lists her parents.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I will go back and look. 

I like the old QH look as far as build and facial structure go's but I do kind of like the size w/ the TB....


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I personally am not a fan of the newer looks of some QH's the halter horses, the ones that look like warmbloods or TB. I love the look of the old school QH's.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Kentucky said:


> I personally am not a fan of the newer looks of some QH's the halter horses, the ones that look like warmbloods or TB. I love the look of the old school QH's.


Just out of curiosity, could you post a picture of these newer TB looking QHs and then a picture of the old style QHs?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a QH that at least to me looks like a TB.
**price Reduced**wp-hus-showmanship-trail-halter

This is a foundation QH the top two photos have the look of the breed.
Quarter Horses For Sale - Foundation Quarter Horses - Paint Horses For Sale - Weanlings - Yearlings - Quarter Horse Stallion

Allot of early QH did have some degree of TB blood in them but not to the point that they do today.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have to say, I love them both. I prefer the appendix look, and my boyfriend prefers the foundation type, but I think they're both lovely. Definitely a difference, though. I also think it's really important to maintain the "foundation" body type so that it doesn't die out. Although, I don't think there's much chance of that with as many fans as there are.


----------

